# New X-Large Pleco in with my P's...



## Cowman1999 (Dec 15, 2002)

I came across an X-Large Pleco at my LFS. He's about 14-15" in total length. My 4 P's are about 3-4". What do I feed my Pleco? I know he'll go around and clean the tank, but my P's are pretty good at finishing stuff off. Any Ideas? Thanks...

Cow


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

algae waffers ..you can feed the roman lettuce too..rubber band it a piece of rock so it doesn't float


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Algea and lettuce also!!! Hope you know that the bigger the Pleco, the bigger the waste they make. You'll have Angel Hair pasta all over your tank if you overfeed your Pleco.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

my 12'' pleco loves all kinds of shrimp i usually give him some shrimp pellets.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it will also eat many of your piranhas scraps


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I never feed the plecos in my p tanks. They go after the food I give my piranhas and seem to do fine.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thePACK said:


> algae waffers ..you can feed the roman lettuce too..rubber band it a piece of rock so it doesn't float


 I agree then he wont go hungry


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

my pleco wouldnt even touch algea wafers but then again he wasnt 14 inches long. lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

klockz said:


> my pleco wouldnt even touch algea wafers but then again he wasnt 14 inches long. lol


 your pleco was the 1 in a million


----------



## klockz (Apr 21, 2003)

yea i guess so, i put them in and he doesnt even look at them. Does this make him odd?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree...algae waffers and lettuce from time to time will do fine!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

klockz said:


> yea i guess so, i put them in and he doesnt even look at them. Does this make him odd?


----------

